# ford 3000 fuel system question



## triple d (Mar 27, 2021)

hello to all. i have a question. i have a ford 3000 and i was wandering if someone who owned this before me screwed up the system. when the fuel comes out of the tank does it go to the fuel pump first and then the sediment bowl or bowl first. i am now having issues starting and i cleaned the bowl and noticed the system how it was configured. it has been running for years like this set up but just wondering. thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy triple d, welcome to the forum.

See attached parts diagram for a Ford 3000 tractor. Looks to me that it goes to the fuel pump first, then the sediment bowl. 
New Holland 3000 - SERIES - 3 CYL TRACTOR(01/65 - 12/74) Parts Diagrams

Your tractor has a number of fuel screens. 1) There is a screen attached to the fuel tank shutoff valve and sits up inside the tank. 2) There is a screen in the inlet to the fuel pump. 3) There is a screen in the top of the sediment bowl. 4) There is a screen attached to the inlet connector at the inlet to the carburetor.


----------



## triple d (Mar 27, 2021)

BigT said:


> Howdy triple d, welcome to the forum.
> 
> See attached parts diagram for a Ford 3000 tractor. Looks to me that it goes to the fuel pump first, then the sediment bowl.
> Your tractor has a number of fuel screens. 1) There is a screen attached to the fuel tank shutoff valve and sits up inside the tank. 2) There is a screen in the inlet to the fuel pump. 3) There is a screen in the top of the sediment bowl. 4) There is a screen attached to the inlet connector at the inlet to the carburetor.





BigT said:


> Howdy triple d, welcome to the forum.
> 
> See attached parts diagram for a Ford 3000 tractor. Looks to me that it goes to the fuel pump first, then the sediment bowl.
> Your tractor has a number of fuel screens. 1) There is a screen attached to the fuel tank shutoff valve and sits up inside the tank. 2) There is a screen in the inlet to the fuel pump. 3) There is a screen in the top of the sediment bowl. 4) There is a screen attached to the inlet connector at the inlet to the carburetor.


thanks so much for the information BigT. it just seems logical for it to go through the sight glass and or sediment bowl first. this is all i need to know. thanks again buddy


----------



## triple d (Mar 27, 2021)

actually one more quick question. after i cleaned the bowl out i cranked the engine over but no fuel came into the sight glass. i replaced the fuel shut-off at the tank so does this seem like a pump problem


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Do you get good flow at the shutoff valve?? Is the fuel pump next in line or is it the sediment bowl?? You didn't say in your original post. Are there fuel screens at the inlet to the fuel pump? Or in the top of the sediment bowl? 

You are very close to finding the problem.....


----------



## triple d (Mar 27, 2021)

fuel pump is next in line


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Time to replace the fuel pump.


----------



## triple d (Mar 27, 2021)

BigT said:


> Time to replace the fuel pump.


I thought so to. just ordered a new one. thanks buddy


----------

